# IFFGD Watch these video interviews with Dr Eammon Quigley to learn about Gut Flora, Probiotics, and Antibiotics,



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI IFFGD Watch these video interviews with Dr Eammon Quigley to learn about Gut Flora, Probiotics, and Antibiotics, http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91663


----------



## mle_ii (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reference, very good information there.A couple of things missing here and he kindof goes against it a bit. Were some findings that certain bacteria had a symbiotic relationship and there good effects weren't shown when they were given individually but did show when they were given together. What is also missing is the idea about quorum sensing (hope I have the spelling right), where this is the idea that these bacteria can comunicate and can even have their own "languages", and what is also found is that sometimes it takes a certain large number of a type of bacteria to be together before they will "activate" certain functionalities.Going also to epigenetics I would imagine that bacteria might have the ability to turn on or off certain genetic switches in our bodies.While I have found relief with antibiotics of my symptoms, they have come back, so obviously there is more to the picture. In fact a couple of months this year I tried VSL#3 with good results, yet this too was not the complete picture. Seems like we're finally on the right path here, hopefully it will be solved in our lifetime as I'd like my life back.Thanks,Mike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike, did you see all the rest of the video's?They are in part trying to figure out what each one does alone and then together first. They mentioned that taking more then one strain may sometimes be benefical and sometimes not. They have a ways to go on all this still.I believe they have only cultured some 20% still.This also might just be part of a much bigger picture.These are the rest of the videos from the symposiumhttp://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-center/video-corner/On the right also is a selection


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92909


----------

